# How much can an ATV plow?



## Nurumkin (Jun 16, 2009)

My wife and I are looking to purchase a house out in the country. The problem is that there is a gravel road that is about 1/2 a mile up to the house. It is a county road to I am going to assume it is plowed but I would guess that it is last on the list to be done. My question is how much can an ATV plow? Woule it be even possible for me to just run it up and down a couple times to clear out enough for our cars? How deep can an ATV really push effectively?


----------



## Salt King (Jun 17, 2009)

ATV's work pretty good - great for sidewalks. Depending on how wet the snow is depends on how much it can push. Being you are from MN, I would talk to a company that plows and ask them if they can put you on a list to do if it snows X amount of inches or more.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

simple answer is yes an ATV can handle your road enough to open it up for your cars to get in and out.

the trick becomes where to pile the snow up. But that will be the Town plows job your just making a path for your car to get out.

I would say anyting over 400cc for engine and a 50" county Blade that can roll the snow farther.

if you go up over 500cc in size than you could go with a 60" County blade.

good luck and due some looking around here there's lot's of great info.

where at in MN and how much snow fall per session? and per Year.

there's a huge difference between 20 2" snow falls and having 6 12" snow falls.each year.

sublime out


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

I plow 3-5 blocks around my house (roads, sidewalks and driveways) and have never had a issue with volume of snow. I'm actually building adjustable wings this summer for my 60" blade so I can extend it out to 102" for powder snowfalls. We had over 42" of overall snowfall this year and my machine pushed it all no problem.

If you push a lot of powder, invest in a rubber deflector for the top of the blade. It keeps most of the snow from coming over the blade when plowing snow near the depth of your blade.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Buy one just to have it and ride around in the country. Use it on the road if you want. Some City's won't let you plow the streets. Plowing dirt roads is VERY rough on a quad. 

If it were me, I would buy a $500 used plow truck to beat up instead of a $5000 quad.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i have a dirt drive and once it freezes it's fine, depends on theweight of the snow, i've had 4' drop overnight and more snow several days in a row, and i can tell yeah it will stop a quad, i maybe went 4' out of the garage too, i have a blower to open up a lane then the quad can deal with it,


----------

